# mystery s14 front end



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

can anyone naame this front end?
any help would be greatly appreciated thank you 

http://store3.yimg.com/I/jspec_1786_6199810


----------



## autox240 (Aug 4, 2003)

slideurride said:


> can anyone naame this front end?
> any help would be greatly appreciated thank you
> 
> http://store3.yimg.com/I/jspec_1786_6199810


that is the jdm spec k aero package. good luck finding one they are kinda rare and really expensive. but damn sexy


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

ask j-spec.com, they used that picture to explain their s14a front end conversion on a 180sx/240hatchback.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I think that is a gp sports aero kit. Not positive, but it looks just like it.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

cant be gpsports, i dont know tho, i just dont see a 'gpsports' to it. must a be a japanese one that nobody's even heard of.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a nismo catalogue. That front end is in there. It's Nismo.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the same one it looks that was used on the 270R. its NOT GP. the GP kit, which is no longer in production looks nothing like that. im sure JSpec can get you one, but be prepared to give them your arm, leg, a kidney, maybe an eye and your first born to pay for it.


----------



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

just go to jspec.com and look under body mods. it'll tell you in there, duh. they're not trying to hide it from you


----------

